# Plugra European Style Butter Can you use it??



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw this baker use Plugra French butter it has a higher fat cont
Can you just sub it for American butter in any recipe??


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I used it but it cost more ,I think.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's all I ever used when baking. Makes for a very nice product. Can be substituted for butter in all recipes but I would waste the product in claifying since ChefRaz is correct it sure does cost more.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

yes you can and it makes a whiter meringue buttercream, but it is expensive so I wouldn't use it if I'm going to apply any sort of heat to it.

i would love to find a supplier here


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

What does that mean?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

it's so expensive that I wouldn't cook with it, just my opinion, that's all! But, I'm sure it's yummy!


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

It cost me 3.49 for 8oz at local ShopRite
I thought I would have to go to a Weggmans or in to Manhattan for it but I was surprised they DID have it at Shoprite:bounce:
Made the cake its cooling.............


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

so that's 6.98 per pound so making my buttercream with 3 pounds of this..it's 
$20.94 just for the butter alone. Too rich for my blood at the moment


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

so, if its so good because of the fat would get get the same texture using crisco or.........lard (shhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

oh yuck no way. Nothing compares to the taste of butter! and if you substitute crisco or lard ( which most vegan people will NOT eat your product and you MUST disclose there is lard in your product) your texture "MAY" be similar but your product will NOT taste the way it's supposed to.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

do they only sell salted? my market only sells salted... i am making danish... should i use the salted one for my danish dough?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

they do sell unsalted. Does your recipe call for you to add salt? is it a production recipe?

If it's a small batch , I tell you what I tell most people, try it and see if it works elimintate the salt called for in your recipe and try it.

if it's a formula, you're going to have to figure out what is your % of salt in the butter and then see if it's the same in your formula.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

If I remember the unsalted kind is in the red package.

I like Plugra a lot. It is very rich and I will reduce the amount of butter in a recipe by 10-20% because of it. It makes great Danish.

Trader Joe's sells it as does Whole Foods.

Jock


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

its from my wayne gisslen baking book... it really doesnt say to use unsalted.. you know, its for the roll-in. i think i will go search for the unsalted.. its not everyday that i make danish.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I havent seen even Salted!
I learned to make Buttercream through Wilton with crisco !!!
As I left the classes and began reading I see how crazy it was
but I heard it was because of the form it holds


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with the WIlton Buttercream, if you know how to use it and are comfortable with it, by all means continue.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I've found people liked the Dunkin Hines over the Wilton, and I couldt bear to eat something I knew had crisco in so I stoped making it and used Dunkin Hines
Then I made the Magnolia Bakery Butter cream it has some butter and 8 CUPS of sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so:bounce:
Kitchen Aid and Martha have tasty recipes but Wilton was the only one I saw with crisco
Williams Sonoma has a tough one with corn syrup never tried it!


----------

